# How much does your puppy sleep?



## DebsDog (Mar 28, 2008)

Wallace is 17 weeks old and sleeps from 9PM to 5 AM. He then goes in for a nap at 8 AM and can sleep 4-5 more hours. Then another couple of hours in the afternoon again. He usually does not wake up from naps until I wake him...although I am not sure what would happen if I did not wake him after 5 hours. 

Is this normal for a growing puppy?

Deb


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Gosh, it's been awhile....Ike did sleep quite a bit at that age. I figured his body was tired from growing so fast. He's 17 months now and sleeps less than he used to. I think your pups schedule is fine. How is he when awake? Does he have plenty of energy? If so, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds similar to Trace (19 weeks)
He is sleeping in the living room around 9pm - I go to bed around 10 so let him out to potty then in his crate until 5am - at which he is fed, exercised, wrestles & plays with the girls....

I leave for work at 8am...in his crate...he is usually laying down by the time my husband leaves...I get home around 2pm - 

Out to play and walk, eat, horse around, train...around 7pm he starts to slow down chew, cat nap...but around 9pm he is napping more deeply again....

The only difference is I never have to wake him up...


----------



## Violetzoe (Jun 24, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing. Ben likes to sleep a lot as well. He usually plays pretty hard around 7pm, but by 9pm he is napping. I am a night owl so I wake him up around 11ish to go outside and potty. I bring him out again around 5:30 am and when he comes in he plays for about an hour and then goes back to bed until around 10ish. I am off from classes right now so this schedule works well for me and my work schedule. He then naps for at least 6 hours throughout the day. He likes to sleep and eat, a dog after my own heart


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

When Allee was around that age she slept probably 18 hours a day. She was really only awake from 6am - 8am, noon - 1 when I went home from work to feed her and take her out to play and potty, then off an on between 4pm - 9pm. I thought she was sleeping too much too and would always try to keep track of how many hours she was up but even after sleeping most of the day in the crate she still always wanted to take the extra naps. I think it's pretty normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Totally normal. Vito at 5 months is starting to sleep less than he used to.

Usually up at 6:30. Play, walk, breakfast, crate around 8:30 while I get ready for work. Then he comes to work with me and sleeps from 10-5 waking up occasionally to play, potty, and such. But I can tell he is starting to get antsy sleeping that long. Then devil dog emerges from 5-9, lol. Then he falls asleep in the living room. Then to the crate when I go to bed.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty is 6 months 2 weeks and still has his morning nap from 10 to 2, usually. He's still sleeping as I speak, pretty soon he's going to wake up and shove his spitty toys in my face wanting to play!


----------



## amanda93 (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh gosh, I wish my 16 week old puppy slept that much. She's usually not in bed til' around 10pm-6am. During the day she's usually up with an occasional short nap 4-5 times a day. I would say she sleeps about 12 hours a day and plays quite hard the rest. It's normal for puppies to sleep long, they're growing & full of energy when they're up that they need their rest! Let him sleep as long as he needs to! Have fun with him!


----------



## gggirl (May 8, 2008)

Perfectly normal!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My 2 fosters pups go to bed at 12-1 am get up by 6 or 7am and play till about 1pm then sleep from 2-3 then up and playing and then a power nap from 6-7 then up till 12 -1


----------

